# where do i need to go?



## orion1998_1 (Mar 7, 2007)

for the team, i was stock last year. this year i'm redoing it all in a new car. where is the best fit? stock street mod street?

edit: no hu yet but most likely a alpine double din


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

depends on what you want to do to your car.

you plan on being at the comp in lebanon next weekend? Might be a good way to see what others have done and get your gears turning on what puts you in what class.


----------



## orion1998_1 (Mar 7, 2007)

knock on wood i hope to be there, i'd be point chasing. i was kinda hoping to get everyone (team) class in here so i can better gauge which class to goto.


----------



## mdbayler (Apr 8, 2008)

Mike Bayler - Street


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

I think we're set with street and modex. Christian is alone in stock right now. We could use someone else in either stock or mod street. What type of build are you planning?


----------



## orion1998_1 (Mar 7, 2007)

i wanted to 3 way up front, but i dont think i can fit in kicks tight on space. i may try small dash pods. still un sure. kinda stuck to stock i think. right now i'm planning a alpine double din, i'm not sure when i'll add the processor. hate to do a class with no ta


----------



## HiVi Guy (Jan 16, 2010)

I am stuck on this too. I can do a stock vehicle this very second, but I do not have time alignment capabilities nor the money to procure such apparatus. It will be a minute before I will compete. I am considering the 9886/7 paired with a 701 unit. I also still need to buy some dampening material before I even begin to think about replacing the stock drivers.


----------



## Smokedout08impala (Nov 11, 2009)

Velozity said:


> I think we're set with street and modex. Christian is alone in stock right now. We could use someone else in either stock or mod street. What type of build are you planning?


i would love to run the stock class fellas. Can someone do me a favor and send me a team application cuz i never received mine and would like to be a part of team DIYMA along with runnin my team as well


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

pm sent...


----------

